
P2P takes on Ebay - Sami_Lehtinen
https://torrentfreak.com/steal-show-s01e05-p2p-takes-ebay/
======
em3rgent0rdr
I'm very eager for this. Always neat to listen to their actual voices...the
developers sound like very intelligent people (of course that itself doesn't
mean anything).

